# when is a 10 gallon to small for 8 Pundamilia nyererei fry



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i had them in there for 2 months maybe. there less then 3/4 inch right now and theres a lot of hiding spots in the tank. when will they start to mess with each other? i don't know yet how many males there are. thanks


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

You will know when to move them! You will start losing fish! If you wanted to play it safe as soon as you seem some hiding up behind the filter assuming you have a HOB filter or staying at the top of the water afraid for their lives move them or you could always wait till you have a casualty! Seeing that you don't know how many males you have in that tank and that this is a very heavy male aggression breed you will prob end up with one anyways sooner or later unless you sell them all haha! good luck


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

on another note. i was told i can put them with my 8 yellow labs and 8 zebras. they are like 2.5 in long. how big should the Pundamilia nyererei be when i move them in. or is that a real bad idea all together? thanks


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

i just found anther batch in my 75 gallon that has 1 male and 2 females in it. i dont know how many babys are in there (i see at least 6) but i put a ton of hiding places in and i will see what happens.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
the adults can eat the youth sometimes, if yu put enough hiding places a good number shoiuld survive.
xris


----------



## wadman (Mar 4, 2010)

there still in there and there still all good. i got to move them soon. maybe tomorrow. i want to watch them for a wile in there new tank and don't have time today.

should i put them in my 125 gallon with 12 labs or back in the 75 gallon with there mom, dad and one other female? if both of them are not a good spot my friend has 75 gallon tank cycled and ready for them. let me know


----------

